

Difficulty getting an Annoying Chromium/Chrome Bug Fixed - alb2550

Hello,
I&#x27;m not sure where the appropriate forum for this is, considering that the &quot;issues&quot; section of the chromium project on Google code seems to be ignored.<p>It&#x27;s really frustrating, because I love Google Chrome and thought I could help by suggesting a small improvement that would make the daily workflow of myself and many others easier.<p>There&#x27;s a rather annoying bug when opening multiple tabs, that dialog box that pops up asking &quot;are you sure you want to open X tabs?&quot;<p>I can&#x27;t see why a check-box like &quot;Please don&#x27;t ask me again&quot;.
This is literally all that is needed to fix the issue.<p>The bug&#x2F;feature&#x2F;issue has been open for more than a year and a half, and unfortunately I am not a programmer, even if I did know how to program, I wouldn&#x27;t know where to begin with getting a fix for this submitted.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;chromium&#x2F;issues&#x2F;detail?id=117692<p>So hacker news, what&#x27;s the best way to go about getting somebody&#x27;s attention about this?<p>P.S: There have been multiple attempts to get this minor issue noticed by many people, here are some links to other attempts:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;chromium&#x2F;issues&#x2F;detail?id=64605
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;chromium&#x2F;issues&#x2F;detail?id=169418
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topic&#x2F;chrome&#x2F;ph0Z7QQfxqo
======
alb2550
Here's another, longer discussion that's over 3 years old about the same
problem:

[https://productforums.google.com/forum/?hl=en#!category-
topi...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/?hl=en#!category-
topic/chrome/give-feature-feedback-and-suggestions/bBW2MA93WGI)

And whoa, hold on there, here's a topic that was posted just after the issue
popped up in 2008:

[http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/3ja9lzw...](http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/3ja9lzwWWrU)

------
bjourne
Are you willing to spend money to get your problem solved? If so, you could
purchase mine (see my profile) or some other developers time. If you aren't,
then you just have to wait. Google employees are salaried which means their
tasks already are decided. Volunteers contribute in areas they think are
interesting and if they don't think your problem is interesting then there is
no reason for them to spend their free time solving it.

------
pdknsk
You'll be waiting for many years. You only got Priority-3 on this. Try to make
a case in #chromium, where many Googlers are. You'll probably be ignored
though.

[http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=chromium](http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=chromium)

